# Advice about moving to Abu Dhabi...please :-)



## CD00 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi All,

I was wondering if someone would spare a couple of minutes to give me a little advice, I am due to relocate to Abu Dhabi in the next 6 weeks. I am trying to identify areas to live that are an easy drive to work (on Saadiyat Island) and in a decent area where I can walk to a couple of bars/shops etc yet not be in the middle of a gridlocked city. I have a 100k AED housing allowance, is that enough or should I push back on the offer?

Also any general advice from experienced campaigners would be gratefully received.

Kind regards

Craig


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I don't think there's many places you can "walk" to bars unless your in the city. And then not many to walk as they're in hotels which can be quite spaced out. I once got 4 taxis whilst in the city just going from place to place cos it was too humid to walk. 

For 100k you would probably get somewhere quite decent in Khalifa City. Is it just yourself you need accommodation for? Raha Beach is supposed to be quite good. 100k will get you a good apartment there and there's Raha Hotel which has a bar and Yas Island close by which also has the plaza with a few good bars. Still need a taxi but will only be five minutes. Don't think it would take too long to get to Saadiyat either. 

Other than that, for closeness to bars, city it is I think. 

Others may add stuff, I've only been here since beginning of year so still a newbie myself.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Just to add. I think apartments on saadiyat itself start around 75k for a studio.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

For a British expat 100K housing allowance for a single professional is on the low side. If you want to walk to a bar then somewhere between the Tourist Club Area and Airport Road is ideal, but you will probably class that as "middle of a gridlocked city" as it is the busiest part of Abu Dhabi. There are advantages to being able to walk rather than get in a car.
I used to live in Khalidiya near the Sheraton K so walking distance of one bar - not a priority but that part of the city is congested but less so than the other side of Airport Rd.
If you look for acoommodation closer to the Corniche you will feel less claustrophobic, but prices are usually higher. You can probably find a small one bedroomed place in that area within your budget. Older apartments are usually cheaper and bigger but make sure you check how good the maintenance is. If you have the option to push back on the offer I would try to get 120K to 150K to keep your accommodation options open.


----------

